# Brake Pads: EBC Green or Hawk HPS?



## big_c02 (Mar 7, 2013)

Looking to swap out my front rotors and pads on my b6 passat to improve braking and get rid of some perceived rotor warpage when braking. 

I am set on ATE Premium 1 rotors- OEM replacement for the rotors. Seems to be great reviews and low price. 

I can't decide on the pads though. The car is my DD and my goal is to have better bite, cold and hot, with minimal noise. It seems that the EBC green and HPS are my top choices for "performance street" pads. 

To those that have tried either pad, please place your recommendation and advice. Thanks!


----------



## gb21914 (Apr 7, 2011)

I believe that I have read that the Hawk HPS pads last a little longer.


----------



## OddJobb (Nov 6, 2004)

Go with EBC Red Stuffs, not Green for a 1.8t Passat. EBC Greens are not EBC's performance pads. I had them and I'd rate them no better than OEM replacements.


----------



## c0r3y.af (Oct 8, 2009)

I wouldn't compare Green Stuff with HPS. I agree with the above post. Give Red Stuff a try. It's a killer pad with great bite and stopping power. I had them on my MK4 and now my A4 and I have zero complaints.


----------



## Bx V-dubber (Dec 17, 2010)

x2. ebc red stuff and slotted rotors, still going strong after 3 years with barely any sign of wear.


----------



## DocWalt (Sep 6, 2012)

My experience with HPS pads was horrible. Stay far away.


----------



## xtremevdub (Jun 26, 2004)

OddJobb said:


> Go with EBC Red Stuffs, not Green for a 1.8t Passat. EBC Greens are not EBC's performance pads. I had them and I'd rate them no better than OEM replacements.


 I never tried the Reds but the Green SUCK.. I rate them worst than OEM.


----------



## c0r3y.af (Oct 8, 2009)

xtremevdub said:


> I never tried the Reds but the Green SUCK.. I rate them worst than OEM.


I disagree with this personally. I actually really liked the Greens for the price. Keep in mind they're meant to me a mild OEM replacement pad so they're not meant to be a huge improvement, but I certainly wouldn't say that they're worse than stock.


----------



## gb21914 (Apr 7, 2011)

I recently installed the reds along with new sport rotors. They squealed like crazy at first but they are normal now. No complaints, and the grip is just awesome. :thumbup:


----------

